# Boston Legal pre-empted tonight due to fires 10/23/07



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

ABC is showing special 20/20 tonight about the California wildfires.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/home.aspx


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I see Boston Legal is still in my Guide Data. My little trick for these occasions is I manually record something else in the time slot, so when tonight's episode shows up again next week, TiVo will know it hasn't been recorded and catch it.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Can't we just cancel the recording before it airs?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

andyf said:


> Can't we just cancel the recording before it airs?


TiVo will then assume you don't want to watch it, and won't record it when it's rescheduled.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Thanks. Scheduling something now.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDish (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up, but I'm still confused...will the episode that was supposed to air tonight air next week or will it air on a special night? I didn't get that info in the link.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Usually they just push it back to the next scheduled time-slot for the show. I don't know off-hand if Boston Legal was scheduled to air next week, but if so, this episode will almost certainly be shown then.


----------



## ldudek (Sep 2, 2007)

Boston Legal aired at 9:00 pm tonight, however I don't know what episode was aired. I assume it was a repeat.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

20/20 aired here


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> TiVo will then assume you don't want to watch it, and won't record it when it's rescheduled.


Are you sure of that? I would almost swear it's not true, but I can't remember an exact counter-example. The things I can remember are specifically picking a DIFFERENT showing via view upcoming.... and the show jumping around after I delete a different conflict.


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

So what if I set a manual recording for October 30 when the show should be shown? What happens if an automatic and a manual are set for the same time and the automatic decides it does not need to record? Won't the manual still record?



> Originally Posted by Rob Helmerichs
> My little trick for these occasions is I manually record something else in the time slot, so when tonight's episode shows up again next week, TiVo will know it hasn't been recorded and catch it.


What about dual tuner sets like I have? Wouldn't I have needed to max out the recording possibilities (two manual recordings at this week's time slot) for your method to work, Rob? That question is moot for me this time because I did not see the post in time to do it. I did get the special, though, which I intend to watch.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MountainMan41 said:


> What about dual tuner sets like I have? Wouldn't I have needed to max out the recording possibilities (two manual recordings at this week's time slot) for your method to work, Rob? That question is moot for me this time because I did not see the post in time to do it. I did get the special, though, which I intend to watch.


Dual-tuner S3 here. I already had Damages set to record at that time, so I selected something else (BBC News), and made sure that Damages is higher on my priority list than Boston Legal.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I forgot to cancel the recording until about 10 minutes into "20/20", so I assume I'd have to be alert to my S3 canceling it next week since it's a "repeat"?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

or change options to "All with dupicates" for a couple of weeks.


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

> Dual-tuner S3 here. I already had Damages set to record at that time, so I selected something else (BBC News), and made sure that Damages is higher on my priority list than Boston Legal.


Well that's what I thought, Rob, but what about the other part of my post. I assume that I will be good with a manual recording as I am currently set up to do. Quoting myself from my original post:


> So what if I set a manual recording for October 30 when the show should be shown? What happens if an automatic and a manual are set for the same time and the automatic decides it does not need to record? Won't the manual still record?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

A manual recording will always record, regardless of what changes happen in that time-slot. The danger is if they switch the time-slot (either airing it at another time, or playing one of their two-minute games resulting in losing a couple of minutes, although when they play that game with BL they shorten the show rather than lengthen it).


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

I noticed this when I went to watch this weeks episode. On my HR20 it already shows next weeks time slot to be showing this weeks episode, but it wasn't scheduled to record as the device thinks it grabbed it this week. 

I just told it to record that specific episode.

And yes, from my DTIVO days (still have one) I concur with Rob that if you cancel the recording ahead of time, you are telling TiVo, I don't want to record that show episode at all, regardless with when it was on. Basically it gets added to the 28 day list.


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

As shown above, because I did not see it in time, I was unable to use Rob's trick to disable the recording of the original Boston Legal episode for 10/23 (which no one so far has identified by name but is: Hope and Gory). Using my "Season Pass Manager," my system recorded what it thought was *Boston Legal "Hope and Gory" on 10/23*. So I set a manual recording by time for 10/30. I barely know my own system, let alone other ones so am not aware of recording differences between units and platforms.

But here is what I have on my system: I show a manual recording next week of Dancing With the Stars because I could not set the time at 10:02 and set it for 10:00 when "Stars" was still running rather than join BL late at 10:05, which was my other choice.

Then when brianp6621 added his solution I checked my system again. It showed that at 10:02 Boston Legal episode Hope and Gory was set as "This episode will be recorded." So with the software update I made in September the newer rules say that episodes will be clipped rather than one or the other totally eliminated depending on the priority list--which in this case would be the same thing_ IF_ I had something else recorded at that time slot on my dual tuner.

So still being curious I removed the manual recording and BL episode "Hope and Gory" still showed as "will be recorded" in my TODO list.

*For the benefit of myself and others who are less knowledgable, is the 30 day rule a condition of some else's systems and not mine?*

I know, now you need to know what "mine" is:
My system information screen shows:
Manufacturer Brand: 100 (But I know this to be DIRECTV DVR R10 --a dinosaur)
Platform: Series 2
IRD Model: R52180
Software Version: 6.3e-01-2-521


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

The "30 day rule" (actually 28) is effective on all TiVos. However, it is quite posssible that the listing for BL got modified in a way that makes DVRs see it as new anyway. My DTiVo shows it as new, to be recorded.


----------



## GoAWest (Oct 28, 2003)

My Boston Legal SP recorded the "Hope and Gory" episode on Tues. 10/23. But when I checked it out after reading this thread, I found that the recording was really the 20/20 So. CA fire program. So I assumed that I'd have to fiddle around with a manual recording for next week. However, I just checked my To Do list, and it's showing that BL "Hope and Gory" will record next week on 10/30. So even though the episode title is the same, something in the show info (a flag? the description?) is (deliberately?) different enough that TiVo isn't regarding this as a dupe episode that would be skipped by the 30-day rule.


----------



## mr2828 (Jun 19, 2007)

Argh! I just found this thread after my S3 decided not to record BL tonight.

Day late and dollar short I am.


----------

